# To anyone looking to put a 2 TB drive in their Premiere...



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tomorrow, November 24, 2010, Newegg is going to have a 2 TB internal HD on sale for $69.99.

They don't specify the brand, but at that price, it's at least worth a look!

http://promotions.newegg.com/neemai...12310-_-EMC-112310-Index-_-Header-_-ClickHere


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

good deal, thanks for the tip


----------



## ricosuave (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks, hopefully its a good brand.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

plazman30 said:


> Tomorrow, November 24, 2010, Newegg is going to have a 2 TB internal HD on sale for $69.99.
> 
> They don't specify the brand, but at that price, it's at least worth a look!
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/neemai...12310-_-EMC-112310-Index-_-Header-_-ClickHere


Isn't that the Samsung?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Seagate


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

According to blackfriday.info it's a: 
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 5900RPM 32MB Cache SATA Hard Drive


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Am_I_Evil said:


> According to blackfriday.info it's a:
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB 5900RPM 32MB Cache SATA Hard Drive


The question I have is, can I use that to upgrade the Premiere, or should I really buy one of the WD AV drives that are supposedly made to be written to all the time?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

plazman30 said:


> Tomorrow, November 24, 2010, Newegg is going to have a 2 TB internal HD on sale for $69.99.
> 
> They don't specify the brand, but at that price, it's at least worth a look!
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/neemai...12310-_-EMC-112310-Index-_-Header-_-ClickHere


Sweet!! Is there a limit? I think it might be time to replace more of my 1.5TB drives in my WHS.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks like Amazon is matching, at least for now.

http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Barracuda-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST32000542AS-Bare/dp/B0028Y4CY6


----------



## jteague (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, if you are into WD, then maybe Target would be the place to be early Friday morning.

Western Digtital WD Elements 2TB External Hard Drive - Black (WDBAAU0020)
$69.00 

I think if you break this open it will be an EADS or EARS drive.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jteague said:


> Well, if you are into WD, then maybe Target would be the place to be early Friday morning.
> 
> Western Digtital WD Elements 2TB External Hard Drive - Black (WDBAAU0020)
> $69.00
> ...


Has anyone here broken one open? How easy/destructive? Any chance of putting a smaller drive back in the case?


----------



## jteague (Jul 13, 2004)

SoBayJake said:


> Has anyone here broken one open? How easy/destructive? Any chance of putting a smaller drive back in the case?


Man, it took me forever to find this in my history.
I knew I saw a disassembly somewhere.

check out
http://www.gearhack.com/myink/ViewP...ital Elements External Hard Drive Disassembly

And don't get to Target before I do. supplies are limited


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jteague said:


> Man, it took me forever to find this in my history.
> I knew I saw a disassembly somewhere.
> 
> check out
> ...


Thanks! There goes my idea of putting a 1 TB drive in the enclosure!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Anyone have any comments on the Seagate drive? Can AAM be set to 128 on that drive. The drive may go in a bedroom so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

My WHS is a few short days from a 2 TB upgrade!

I love this site, 2 TB for $70, woohoo!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I have a suspicion that $69 will be the new normal price for 2TB drives by the first quarter of 2011 if not before, so there's no need to jump on these ahead of a real need.

I have an immediate need for 1 AV drive for my new Premiere...and I already ordered it. The two new external 2TB drives are just nice to haves.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> Anyone have any comments on the Seagate drive? Can AAM be set to 128 on that drive. The drive may go in a bedroom so that's why I'm asking.


You can't set AAM on any Seagate that I've seen, it's not supported.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Has anyone tried this drive in a Tivo yet? I'm tempted as it's $30 less than the WD EARS.


----------



## SUOrangeman (Nov 28, 2010)

I never had any intention of using the drive externally. I just opened it up and inside was a WD2001FASS (Caviar Black, i.e., 7200RPM, manufactured in August). Now that I know this, I almost wish I had picked up another drive. Maybe, Cyber Monday will bring another early treat.

As of two hours ago, I purchased a Premiere XL ... my first TiVo. Of course, I'm suddenly pondering the thought of putting this 2TB drive in the XL. Apparently, dvr_dude lives one county over and is willing to perform his magic on the drive for $50.

Comparing the Caviar Black to the AV drive of the same size, I'm going to get on average +5W power consumption and up to 10dBA (both worst case).

-SUO (same from 2CPU and AVSForum)


----------



## JPS10 (Nov 26, 2010)

SUO,

Can you post the model # of the WD external you bought which had the Black in it??

Thanks


----------



## SUOrangeman (Nov 28, 2010)

It looks like Target has taken the unit off of its website (price had juped back to $140 today).

The bottom of the case reads:

P/N: WDBAAU0020HBK-01

Some infor per FatWallet

Some add'l info:

On the box, it states WDBAAU0020HBK-NETG

Apparently, if it is NETG (vs. NESN, I think) and comes from Malayasia (vs. Thialand; S/N starts WMAY), it's a Caviar Black.

-SUO


----------



## JPS10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks SUO!


----------

